# Trek 1500 headset - help?



## pantani1983 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello 

What kind of headset should i use to Trek 1500 frame? What is the diameter of bearings? 

Should i use semi-integrated or integrated headset? 


Please help

best regards 
p


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

If you're talking about the old Trek 1500 (as I assume) instead of the Trek 1.5, then anything from a Chris King to a Cane Creek would fit.

And I remember they were not integrated at all.


----------



## William43 (Dec 18, 2007)

I recently put a new cane creek S-3 in my '04 1500. Great upgrade.


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Depends which year of the 1500. The newest ones use fully integrated ones. The model before uses a semi-integrated which had the tendency to get rough and rockery pretty fast. And finally the model even before last used completely external cups like the Chris King.


----------



## kleka (Jan 24, 2013)

*Hi pal I have a Trek 1500*



William43 said:


> I recently put a new cane creek S-3 in my '04 1500. Great upgrade.


Hi pal:
i have a trek 1500 2004 too and i want to replace the headset but I dont know what is the right model for the frame. Does the S3 works well?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

kleka said:


> Hi pal:
> i have a trek 1500 2004 too and i want to replace the headset but I dont know what is the right model for the frame. Does the S3 works well?


you may want to pay a little bit more attention to the dates of posts you're replying to...this thread last saw action 4 years, 3 months ago. i doubt any of these guys are still paying any attention to it, if they're here at all. 

and yes, the S3 will work fine.


----------

